#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-18
<cyberanger> Unit193: or maybe he just wanted to spread the joy of a cosmic pizza
<linuxman410> cyberanger what is a good light weight live cd to use
<cyberanger> linuxman410: um
<cyberanger> how lightweight?
<linuxman410> p4 1.8 with 768 megs of ram
<linuxman410> no harddrive
<cyberanger> DSL or Puppy Linux
<linuxman410> cyberanger dsl is dormant now
<cyberanger> it's a bit of a coin toss, howver I have to praise Puppy for their efforts largely ignored elsewhere in the linux community
<Unit193> cyberanger: Aye. Did you get your new PuTTY?
<cyberanger> even with DSL going somewhat stale, it's worth a metion, for a live cd
<cyberanger> Unit193: PuTTY, over OpenSSH? Why?
<Unit193> cyberanger: If you have a Windows computer at work (Many *ubuntu users seem to have to)
<Unit193> SliTaz
<cyberanger> Unit193: ok, when was there a new PuTTY then? (and I was in a mixed employment, atm I'm freelance and looking again, but last job I ran servers, and a desktop or two was also linux)
<Unit193> cyberanger: So it'd be pointless to tell ;)  Almost one week ago they/he released 0.61  http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/changes.html
<cyberanger> not any real major changes then, considering how old the last one is
<wrst> cyberanger:  you will love this, I now have arch working fully with a gui to handle packages and updates :)
<cyberanger> wrst: did you hear about the bug in xorg in arch that will cause it to fall back to a cli?
<cyberanger> "sudo killall xorg"
<cyberanger> wait, is that actually a bug?
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> ha cyberanger
<wrst> I'm trying to figure it if there is any use for putty in linux
<wrst> and cyberanger for your info arch doesn't naturally use sudo :P
<wrst> but I have it set up to however
<cyberanger> wrst: not really, unless your just obsessed with a gui, to the point you build a fancy program for text chatting
<cyberanger> and in that case the bug is related to your implementation of xorg (or is that sudo, hrm?)
<wrst> cyberanger: I have really been doing something bad trying to get the win 7 partition of this laptop up todate... man it takes forever download restart, download restart, download service pack, restart forever...
<linuxman410> cyberanger i was in another room and a guy private im me and was not even in the room how does that happen
<wrst> linuxman410: if he is on freenode if i'm not mistaken you can pm anyone on freenode
<linuxman410> wrst how did he know what i was talking about though with him not in the room
<wrst> empathic?
<wrst> maybe in the room with another nick?
<linuxman410> i guess
<wrst> or maybe cyberanger is secretly stalking you :)
<linuxman410> yeah rite no way
<wrst> good night all
<wrst> see you later linuxman410, cyberanger, Unit193
<linuxman410> nite
<Unit193> wrst: Have a good one!
<cyberanger> night wrst
<cyberanger> linuxman410: pm you, on irc
<linuxman410> yes
<cyberanger> another nick is more likely than a logbot, I've had mutiple clients going before
<cyberanger> PM somebody from the 2nd, running through tor
<cyberanger> just for a layer of privacy (since I'm in channels where two people are at war at times, politics are button pushers, after all)
<cyberanger> so I'd do that to calm each down
<cyberanger> (didn't do that to you now, to clarify)
<Unit193> I have two running now, one on a shell account (for when this drops out)
<cyberanger> hey CosmicPizza, Welcome to the Tennessee LoCo
<Unit193> cyberanger: I said the exact same thing in my LoCo just for the fun of it :P
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> Morning fells.
<Xpistos> wrst:
<vychune> Xpistos: seen linuxman?
<Xpistos> not lately
<vychune> hmmm
<wrst> mornign
<wrst> vychune: saw him last night :)
<vychune> whos idea was it to put android on netbook
<wrst> hello Unit193
<Unit193> wrst: Howdy! Good day?
<wrst> yep pretty good Unit193 how about you?
<Unit193> I happen to like Monday as that's the day I go to the hopital
<wrst> Unit193: i'm not a monday hater either... you ok?
<Unit193> wrst: Er... I volunteer in the IS dept there and I just setup a Xubuntu kiosk locked down (mostly anyway)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-19
<wrst> cool Unit193 very cool
<Unit193> First time for a somewhat lockdown, I just used gufw for internet limit :P
<wrst> cool Unit193
<orangeninja> hey any of you guys using irssi?
<Unit193> orangeninja: Yeah, a few of us
<orangeninja> on a new install of xubuntu when I try to run it it says my TERM is not set.... I think iremember reading somewhere the commands to set it....
<Unit193> orangeninja: What version of Xubuntu? I remember this in 10.10... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9953890&postcount=8 will fix it
<orangeninja> that did it brother!!! thanks
<orangeninja> brb
<Unit193> I don't have a brother, only two sisters
<orangeninja> back in irssi! thanks Unit193 !
<Unit193> orangeninja: Sure! Mine almost isn't irssi with the config I have set it up with :P
<orangeninja> post a screen shot of it.... I love looking at cool irssi configs. I am just not good enough to mess with that yet...
<Unit193> It's just scripts and it isn't cool :P It's more a GUI than irssi.  I'm installing 10.10 now to see if it will happen again
<Unit193> I can still give it if you REALLY want it (Here is my terminal when I open it http://ubuntuone.com/p/11MJ/ )
<orangeninja> looks good man, I like it
<orangeninja> oh it is up to you. you dont have to show me....lol.
<Unit193> I'll give it, I'll just black out a few things ;)
<Unit193> http://ubuntuone.com/p/15EN/
<orangeninja> Unit193: it is cool. I like it..... I  started into linux by looking at the cool desktop screens...l.lol
<Unit193> It gives me -1 geek cred ;)
<cyberanger> orangeninja: and some of us are fimmilar with irssi, while using another client now
 * cyberanger 's irc client is telnet ;-)
<orangeninja> lol cyberanger , what does that look like?
<orangeninja> ohh your telneted into your chat from the internet right?
<Unit193> I would love to try and connect with telnet, I would guess it would be a little harder
<cyberanger> orangeninja: I was only joking about using telnet as an irc client
<cyberanger> but I do ssh into my server to use weechat
<Unit193> BestBot lists it as a client
<cyberanger> (which looks very much like irssi, just newer features irssi lacks & a user list on the right side)
<orangeninja> lol one the reasons I was wanting to get a linux desktop was to run 24/7 and use my droid phone to chat with yall while i am away...
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, understanding THAT MUCH about IRC is harder
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> Woot, ahead of expectations perhaps
<cyberanger> I might have my live system for those intrested tonight
<cyberanger> if not now ;-)
<wrst> cool cyberanger I'm interested
<cyberanger> well, one hiccup in it, some part of the bootup is snagged
<wrst> well booting up is rather important :P
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, I thought so
<wrst> but other than that :)
<Xpistos> yeah, i have my headless vbox working now
<orias> :/
<orias> now I want pizza >_<
<cyberanger> orias: good programmer food, slide a twenty under the door, slide the pizza under the door
<orias> :D
<Juzzy> the hardest part about telnet irc
<Juzzy> is you have to reply to the server's PING's back with the number they pass
<Juzzy> within a little bit, else you get disconnected
<Juzzy> back in 2001-ish days when I wrote alot of mirc scripting
<Juzzy> i wrote a http server etc, but i also made a whole headless ircbot
<Juzzy> kindof fun writting an irc client from a irc client
<Juzzy> not nearly as ironic as the keygen i wrote for mirc using the mirc scripting language
<vychune> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-20
<linuxman410> anyone here
 * cyberanger wonders where here is
<linuxman410> cyberanger i am using aptosid i love it
<Unit193> cyberanger, linuxman410: Howdy
<wrst> howdy, linuxman410, cyberanger, Unit193
<Unit193> wrst: You win
<wrst> what's the prize?
<linuxman410> wrst how r u
<wrst> good linuxman410, you?
<linuxman410> doing ok
<linuxman410> wrst am trying out aptosid
<wrst> yes just looking that one up
<linuxman410> wrst u look it up
<orangeninja>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<orangeninja> howdy, linuxman410 , cyberanger , Unit193
<orangeninja> and wrst
<wrst> yep linuxman410
<wrst> howdy orangeninja
<linuxman410> orangeninja how r u have not seen u here before
<orangeninja> I'm fine, I have been in and out for the past few months.....
<linuxman410> i use ubuntu on one computer used to use on everything it got to powerful
<Juzzy> :>
<wrst> howdy Juzzy
<Juzzy> hola
<wrst> Juzzy: you being the career counselor :) I know a guy that may be moving in the area that's a python developer is there any hope for him finding a job?
<Juzzy> yea actually
<wrst> really cool
<Juzzy> I get random recruiters all the time asking me for weird languages
 * wrst is a bean counter so knows nothing of the computer job world
<Juzzy> one has a standing order for ruby developers but they dont advertise the positions at all
<linuxman410> wrst have u ever tried aptosid
<Juzzy> python would be a weird language to be exclusive to
<wrst> ahh cool Juzzy might invite him in here sometime to give you a yell if that is ok?
<Juzzy> sure.
<wrst> Juzzy: he does other things but not for sure what
<wrst> cool, thanks Juzzy
<Juzzy> moving to nashville area?
<wrst> linuxman410: never tried it before
<wrst> Juzzy: actually moving to the states his wife is from the US he is from south africa
<wrst> so he would probably go anywhere that there is work
<Juzzy> ah
<linuxman410> wrst some dummy in puppy linux irc room told me to use windows i said no way stupid
<Juzzy> using a H1B work visa then?
<Juzzy> or whatever it is
<wrst> I think so Juzzy
<Juzzy> that can be harder
<Juzzy> there's already a limited market on that, and indians spam the shit out of it
<wrst> i forget what he said he had Juzzy I will find out
<wrst> well he speaks good english at least maybe that could help :)
<Juzzy> maybe :>
<wrst> linuxman410: few linux support places are as nice as we are here :)
<Juzzy> gunna finish watching resivior dogs heh
<linuxman410> wrst they are going to get nice or face the linuxman cause i will tell them how it is
<wrst> thanks Juzzy for the info
<wrst> ha ha linuxman410, puppy haven't tried that before
<linuxman410> most guys in puppylinux room were still in diapers when i started using linux
<wrst> no wait I have used puppy its the super light one right?
<linuxman410> yeah
<linuxman410> wrst i started using linux in 1998
<wrst> what did you start out with linuxman410?
<linuxman410> mandrake 7.0
<wrst> ahh yes mandriva now
<wrst> and of course mageia is a fork
<linuxman410> yes that is the one
<wrst> i'm a big fan of mageia
<linuxman410> i always like mandriva one
<wrst> yes me too
<wrst> its a very solid distro i'm not a huge kde fan, but they do a good job with kde
<linuxman410> i also used debian 2.2
<linuxman410> wrst with aptosid u have to exit x to do all upgrades
<wrst> linuxman410: that's weird, why?
<linuxman410> i tried it in x and it crashed
<linuxman410> wrst it is based on wheezy
<wrst> yeah I may give wheezy a try
<linuxman410> wrst aptosid is a rolling release you just have to upgrade to go to next version
<wrst> yeah only thing even with wheezy the packages aren't nearly as fresh as arch
<linuxman410> wrst i could never figure out arch
<wrst> linuxman410: never had any trouble as long as you follow the wiki word for word
<wrst> but I wouldn't suggest going into their irc to get support
<linuxman410> wrst are the smarty  pants
<wrst> they just tell you to go read the documentation :)
<wrst> and usually that is a smarty pants, but the documentation is really that good
<wrst> if ubuntu had arch's documentation it would be flat out awesome
<linuxman410> wrst i went into one irc room and they got real smart and i told them no one should use their stupid os
<wrst> yeah its a little bit of an elitist group
<linuxman410> wrst one guy threaten to ban me i told him to go ahead i would be back under another name
<wrst> that's one of those deals where you kinda have to fit into the way they do things
<wrst> i've just never asked anything in there :)
<linuxman410> i like to go into the windows room on account of my username
<linuxman410> wrst i like to ask questions about windows 3.1
<wrst> windows 3.1 ha ha
<linuxman410> like how can i install internet explorer 8 in 3.1
<wrst> ha
<linuxman410> wrst i do not think they like me in there
<wrst> well... ;)
<linuxman410> wrst its all good
<Juzzy> <linuxman410> wrst i started using linux in 1998
<Juzzy> <wrst> what did you start out with linuxman410?
<Juzzy> <linuxman410> mandrake 7.0
<Juzzy> md7 wasnt out in 98
<Juzzy> I was running slack 3.5 in 98-99 ish
<Juzzy> md7 was a bit later
<Juzzy> i remember it coming out
<Juzzy> ;/
<Juzzy> it was out when redhat 7 came out
<Juzzy> and i remember buying a rh 5.0 boxed set heh
<Juzzy> but whatever
<wrst> Juzzy: you all are veterans in here on linux compared to me I started with ubuntu 7.04 and had trouble with broadcom wireless and moved to whatever mandriva was at the time they had  a much easier way of getting broadcom to work, but then came 7.10 with the auto hardware driver thing (jockey) and I was pretty well set on ubuntu
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> linuxman410: how you doing?
<linuxman410> wrst doing ok parting ok a newer model dell
<linuxman410> out
<linuxman410> wrst getting ready to put parts on ebay
<wrst> cool linuxman410, did you ever get a laptop?
<wrst> hey Unit193
<linuxman410> wrst i cannot get computer to fire up so i am selling 3gigs of ddr2 and 250gb sata harddrive and a sata dvd burner
<wrst> some decent parts there linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst yes i got me a dell 8200
<wrst> cool
<Unit193> wrst: Howdy!
<linuxman410> wrst i give 26.00 for it on ebay cause it had corrupt windows and guy did not know what was wrong
<wrst> well if he had windows....
<linuxman410> wrst i know what u mean
<wrst> yeah
<linuxman410> wrst the machine is a dell xps 410 it has a bad board they have the board on ebay for 60 bucks
<linuxman410> wrst it has a pci express video card with 256 megs of ram called NVidia GeForce 7900GS
<wrst> not a bad little machine
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-21
<Juzzy> ya wrst
<Juzzy> yanno, I'm a 14 yr linux"user"
<Juzzy> and I -hate- ubuntu desktops
<Juzzy> I've yet to get one to be reliable
<Juzzy> I have a myth box, ubuntu based, and it doesnt read my tv correctly
<Juzzy> I've ran it on this laptop, and it's flakey
<Juzzy> plugging in usb wifi device will sometimes hard-lock it
<Juzzy> not to mention every ubuntu version fixes some issues and breaks new ones
<Juzzy> I went from 6.10 to 10.10 and everyone something new broke, and the tv work correctly one of those, but the keyboard didnt
<orangeninja> Juzzy: I my laptop's keyboard and touchpad locks up if i press the lock touchpad button. That is the bug that make me the most disapoint...
<orangeninja> but I realize I am just scratching the surface with linux.
<wrst> Juzzy: seems to me that the more "generic" distros like arch, or even fedora that don't polish things up as well may work better in some situations if you knwo what you are doing , but ubuntu is great for those of us who aren't there yet :)
<Juzzy> yea, i have no problem with arch
<Juzzy> problem with it, it's a lot of work to setup
<Juzzy> and you have to either doa  bunch of walkthroughs
<Juzzy> or understand how * works heh
<cyberanger> my only issue with arch is I'm a debian fanboy
<cyberanger> (or maybe that's arch's issue with me, hard to say)
<cyberanger> wrst: "us who aren't there yet" I thought you favored arch
<wrst> cyberanger: I do use arch exclusively now but I'm way behind the curve :)
<wrst> and Juzzy arch isn't bad... if I can do it... :)
<cyberanger> ...try Gentoo or Slackware, cause this is too easy?
<wrst> ha ha no thanks cyberanger compiling everything from source is not my cup o' tea
<cyberanger> hehe
<wrst> but cyberanger I have thought about gentoo in a VM
<cyberanger> I've used slackware in a VM
 * cyberanger waives goodbye for a few hours
<Xpistos> Hey
<Xpistos> err ah, bye cyberanger
<wrst> well i might try slackware cyberanger you can be tech support :) have a good day
<wrst> howdy Xpistos
<Xpistos> slackware? Oh you want to compile everything I got it.
<wrst> Xpistos: i'm curious
<Xpistos> I heard all this great stuff about slackware tried it out and I didn't like it
<Xpistos> lol of course I havent' really found anything I "Like" I install ubuntu and rip mosr of the apps out and install enlightenment ...
<wrst> Xpistos: I prefer installing what I want to uninstalling what I don't want :)
<wrst> but as long as you get what you want its all good :)
<Xpistos> yep
<Xpistos> I say an interesting derivative yesterday called Bodhi Linux - ubuntu with e17 and not much else preinstalled. http://bodhilinux.com/
<wrst> yes I've seent hat looks interesting but I must say I like my good ol GNOME desktop
<Xpistos> old gnome desktop yes, unity .. HELL NO
<cyberanger> wrst: small difference to gentoo, honestly
<wrst> cyberanger: may give it a try
<wrst> Xpistos: i'm not talking unity i'm talking GNOME 3/ shell unity is NOT gnome :)
<Xpistos> I haven't trie that yet
<cyberanger> echo Unity is GNOME | sed s/GNOME/JUNK\!\!\!/
<wrst> its no good on ubuntu but good other places
<wrst> unity is another shell for gnome...
<wrst> and a crummy one at that
<cyberanger> wrst: run that in a bash shell
<cyberanger> you'll learn some CLI and have a laugh ;-)
<wrst> yeah yeah :P
 * cyberanger wonders if he actually did, or at least got the jist
<wrst> got the jist
<cyberanger> and it's worse in other languages than english, esp any right to left languages
<cyberanger> Arabic is one critical example of many
<cyberanger> Hebrew, Persian, Urdu, that's a large part of the world (and some with a deeper penetration rate than the US & UK)
<cyberanger> and I only gave the highlights
<pace_t_zulu> reboot
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<cyberanger> pong
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: pong
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i got an email from Russ Crawford about getting natty cd's for the NLUG ... how do I go about getting natty cds? do you know?
<cyberanger> See PM
<Xpistos> AGGG]
<Xpistos> stupid vncconfig
<cyberanger> smart ssh?
<Xpistos> vncconfig is pinned to the top ritgh corner of my window and it won't go away
<cyberanger> ouch
<Xpistos> finally
<Xpistos> Wow,  Ubuntu  10.04.3
<wrst> cool... ubuntu service pack 3 :P Xpistos
<Unit193> Yeah...
<wrst> Unit193: this is an interesting device: http://www.itproportal.com/2011/07/21/fujitsu-announces-smart-phone-running-full-version-windows-7/
<Unit193> wrst: Wow. That is a really interesting device! Sadly, isn't Linux not as good with battery life? "My phone has a virus again!!" :D
<wrst> yeah Unit193 but where windows is, linux can be there better
<Unit193> wrst: I was thinking that, that's why my battery comment :D
<wrst> :) Unit193
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-22
<cyberanger> and if it's got full windows 7, getting full debian should be just as easy
<wrst> yes you would think cyberanger and much quicker :)
<cyberanger> wrst: I want a phone with a hardware keyboard, an ssh client, and some fun applications
 * cyberanger suddenly remembers he's typing this on his T-Mobile G2
<wrst> cyberanger: I thought that phone was interesting with the atom processor, that opens up a lot of possibilities
<linuxman410> wrst what was the opensource network like faceebook they were creating
<wrst> dispora linuxman410?
<linuxman410> wrst thanks
<wrst> no prob linuxman410 how are you doing?
<linuxman410> wrst doing ok
<wrst> good linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst you doing ok
<wrst> yep doing well linuxman410 looking at a new synth/keyboard put out by roland... and drooling
<linuxman410> wrst why do you play music
<wrst> yes I attempt to some linuxman410
<Unit193> But what about Google+? ;)
<cyberanger> Unit193: open source network
<cyberanger> != google+
<Unit193> Hence the wink :D
<wrst> greetings Unit193, cyberanger
<Unit193> Howdy, wrst and cyberanger
 * cyberanger yawns
<wrst> late night?
<Unit193> Always is
<cyberanger> wrst: no sir, we;ve been up since the crack of noon sir (McHale's navy Reference)
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> no, just a litte worn, and bored
<cyberanger> doing things that gotta get done, nobody said they'd be fun, or something new
<cyberanger> just repetitive
<wrst> cyberanger: well its something to do :)
<cyberanger> yeah, a chore that has to be done
<cyberanger> this is nearly as fun as doing taxes
 * cyberanger realized right after he said that, he was talking to an accountant, hrm, how about as fun as....windows?
<Unit193> As running updates when it's XP SP0?
<cyberanger> Unit193: was thinking mre just keeping ME running, but that'd qualify
<Unit193> My granpa has that computer :/
<Xpistos> Hey er body
 * cyberanger waives to Xpistos
 * Xpistos waves back at cyberanger
<Unit193> Howdy
<Unit193> Howdy cyberanger, welcome back
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-23
<orangeninja> arrg, how come ALT - 1 is not taking me back to the server screen in irssi?
<orangeninja> ahhh got it with alt arrow....
<Unit193> What terminal? I bet the terminal is using that key and you can change it
<orangeninja> xterm
<orangeninja> I am using xubuntu on this old desktop
<orangeninja> hmmm
<cyberanger> orangeninja: that could be why
 * cyberanger is using terminator, no issues
 * Unit193 uses xfce-terminal
 * cyberanger wonders why
<Unit193> Eh, Not the best terminal, but it "works"
<cyberanger> yeah, kinda felt bloated to me
<cyberanger> of course this coming from the guy that runs xorg rather selectively
<chris4585> personally I lurve gnome-terminal
<chris4585> most gnome desktop apps I just love, excluding eog and tomboy
 * cyberanger didn't expect that from chris4585
 * cyberanger guesses it
<cyberanger> s due to knowing he's an openbox fan
<chris4585> yes, well gnome-terminal is just what I've always used, same as gedit, so I love those so much
<chris4585> anything else is either wow way too advanced or meh lacking
<Unit193> Almost sounded like canthus13
<chris4585> I'm using openbox right now happily with awn and some crappy drivers on 11.10 :D
<cyberanger> nano, terminator, simple
<cyberanger> crappy driver, sounds right
<chris4585> otherwise I'd be on gnome3 if possible
<chris4585> but because ubuntu just LOVES nvidia sooo much I have to wait until the nvidia drivers are available for the newer kernel
 * chris4585 rants
<cyberanger> </rant>
<cyberanger> chris4585: yeah, ubuntu has taken my Sig & shot itself in the foot with it
<chris4585> does not compute
<cyberanger> which, ubuntu shooting itself in the foot, or the psudo-html
<chris4585> well I just wish they would get off all this unity nonsense and just switch to gnome3 like everybody else
<chris4585> the only thing from unity I remotely love is the maximized features that go into the panel
<orangeninja> yeah.... figured xubuntu would be best for this old AMD 3100+ with 512 MB PC3200 ram I got from parnets for free....HA!
<orangeninja> I am going to buy an AGP card to get my ole' P4 back up and running with ubuntu or some other type of linux full time.
<orangeninja> still have the newest core i7 920 with 6 GB ram running windows vista.... I pay games on steam so iam still holding on....
<Unit193> But with Vista? Not 7 or XP?
<cyberanger> yuck
<orangeninja> LOL! I have not had bad probelms with vista....
<orangeninja> but I may not be the power user you guys are.
<orangeninja> sorry, attempting to play EVE Online while I am typing here too.......HA HA!
<DmitriyArkadeyev> Я не должен был, что вторая бутылка Столичная
<DmitriyArkadeyev> Я предполагаю, что я не могу пить, как я сделал в Московском университете.
<Unit193> Питьевой снова? Это не хорошо, кибер-рейнджер
<DmitriyArkadeyev> И если говорить русским, это не закончится хорошо.
<cyberanger> Well, that's working, lol
<Unit193> What is it?
<Unit193> Я полагаю, что вы говорите по-английски
<DmitriyArkadeyev> Переводчик плагин для IRC
<Unit193> It was worth a shot
<cyberanger> A Translator Plugin for IRC
<orangeninja> LMAO, I don
<orangeninja> 't hasve a translater
<cyberanger> a little quirky still, but it's fairly accurate
<Unit193> Теперь, если я могу найти один для Irssi
<cyberanger> orangeninja: basically I said I shouldn't have had a 2nd bottle of Stolichnaya and that I can't drink like I could back at Moscow University
<cyberanger> then Unit193 said, drinking again cyberanger, or something like that (as I said, quirky, and my russian is limited)
<cyberanger> and so on
<cyberanger> Unit193: lol
<orangeninja> LMAO! goood one cyberanger !
<cyberanger> that one I picked up without the program, lol
<orangeninja> I have had me some George Dickel tonight so I am actually a little druck
<orangeninja> how in the hell do you spell druck... there it is,.... lol
<DmitriyArkadeyev> and I said it via a russian name, adding to the humour
<DmitriyArkadeyev> <---
<Unit193> As you could tell, I used Google translate and my little bot
<cyberanger> Unit193: your little bot
<Unit193> orangeninja: Drunk?
<cyberanger> (and yeah, I could tell babelvista or google translate, kinda rusty
 * cyberanger si so drnuk
<orangeninja> LOOL, yep that's mit Unit193 !
<orangeninja> hope I dont lose another ship......LOL! yall ever played EVE online?
<Unit193> Nope
<orangeninja> Well,l  it is pretty fun if you are winning. I just lost several million ISK. Sorrk for my drunk typing tonight. any of yall coming to the NLUG linux fest later today?
<cyberanger> orangeninja: not from the wrong side of chattanooga (and the gas pump, for that matter)
<cyberanger> 3.659 seems to now be avg. worse where Unit193 I'd bet
<Unit193> The LOWEST is 3.68
<orangeninja> cyberanger: you come to nashville I will give you some gas momnet
<cyberanger> orangeninja: For my truck, that's $87.29
<cyberanger> way more than I would ask for
<Unit193> Do you have pics of the truck?
<cyberanger> (332 Mi at about 14 MPG, it might get better than that, but I'd have to plan for the worst)
<cyberanger> Unit193: perhaps, lemme see
<cyberanger> 1988 Ford F-150, 5.8L V8
<cyberanger> I've actually been getting better, 16 MPG, but past two weeks it dipped to 14 MPG
<orangeninja> I'll give 30.00
<orangeninja> but that is just a 1/4 of the trip....
<Unit193> cyberanger: I'd invite you to our thing, but it would be pointless
<cyberanger> orangeninja: yeah, I've met with nlug members before, and soon enough I won't be limited to this truck
<orangeninja> Well if I go, it will be my first time at an NLUG linux fest
<cyberanger> but can't do it in this truck
<cyberanger> (if I were to go anywhere today, I'm obgliated to something in Chattanoonga first anyhow, told them the same issue, gotta keep gas in the tank)
<cyberanger> Unit193: if your thing were happing in about a month & a half or so, might not be pointless
<cyberanger> I like going WV to PA, but this trip sounds like it already invloves OH
<Unit193> September
<cyberanger> yeah, or early October
<cyberanger> orangeninja: the nlug guys are great, I'm hoping to get a cycle to get there more often
<cyberanger> Unit193: I've gotta deal with chicago first, a one week temp job, and that's pending for middle to late sept.
<cyberanger> after that I plan to head straight in that directon
<orangeninja> well, I am going to try to go tomorrow... same city and all..
<Unit193> cyberanger: It was mostly joking, but it would be cool to see what type of creeper you are in person
<Unit193> :d
<cyberanger> orangeninja: it's in 9 hours, 50 minutes
<cyberanger> today
<cyberanger> Unit193: creeper, heh, the creepiest
<cyberanger> (poor reference to achemed the dead terrorist there)
<cyberanger> Unit193: http://postimage.org/image/17doq4m6c/
<Unit193> cyberanger: Я получил это все настройки!
<cyberanger> One for irssi? (I shut it down, on another rig now)
<Unit193> Хех, не плохо!
<Unit193> Мне нужно, чтобы отключить это сейчас
<orangeninja> LOL cy
<orangeninja> cyber
<cyberanger> Lol, my russian was never too good, but I understood that
<orangeninja> where you at? 9 hours/
<orangeninja> ?
<cyberanger> orangeninja: Chattanooga, Plus 30 miles up I-75, Cleveland, TN
<cyberanger> 166 Miles from Vanderbuilt (a better drive in the Dodge Intrepid & Mercury Sable I had, and a buck cheaper per gallon, for nearly double the milage per gallon too)
<cyberanger> unless I have enough gas to make it to chattanooga & back, then I'll be at the Chattanooga Choo Choo Hotel, Chattacon has a meeting (I've worked computer gaming the past three years)
<orangeninja> Well, if you can't, you cant. bro.... and Unit193 where do you live>
<cyberanger> and I can already see it's unlikely
<orangeninja> I am going to Chattt with family first of September
<Unit193> orangeninja: Ohio :D
<cyberanger> orangeninja: yeah, I can already see I've only got one trip to chattanooga I can afford, and job hunting in town
<cyberanger> and that one trip isn't this one I want, but testing for a TSO position with the TSA (take what you can get :-/)
<orangeninja> warp drive active.... lol. well like I said. I am kicking arounf the idea of going to the local 1/4erly linux fest just I dont know a sole.....lol
<Unit193> cyberanger: http://scripts.irssi.org/html/gtrans.pl.html
<orangeninja> just like yall only a few chats, but you guys 10x more than them....lol
<orangeninja> what is that mess Unit193 ?
<Unit193> That's the irssi script for gtranslate
<cyberanger> orangeninja: it's possible pace_t_zulu will go
<Unit193> I think he may use weechat though
<cyberanger> Unit193: I do, and the script I'm working on ties into a local database
<cyberanger> I've rewritten that little peice since that database isn't here, to temporally use google voice
<cyberanger> but I've tied it into an irc proxy, instead of the client
<orangeninja> yEAH  I want to do it.... I just don't know a sole in person and I broke my damn laptop... I cracked the lcd on my laptop falling asleep the other night... $140.00 min to fix that.... I am on this crappy old desk top right now...
<cyberanger> orangeninja: ouch, that hurts (esp for the laptop)
<orangeninja> yep, damn thing fell off the couch arm when I dozed and cracked]
<orangeninja> wish I had some pizza
<cyberanger> orangeninja: lol
<orangeninja> haaa=
<cyberanger> I think I saw a UFO, it was definately a flying object, and I couldn't identify it
<cyberanger> I think that is the best TV line lately
<cyberanger> a rerun of Monk (I think, looks like monk)
<cyberanger> 88 East Nationwide Blvd
<cyberanger> Columbus, Ohio 43215
<cyberanger> Unit193: ^ I thought it was elsewhere, that's actually not that far
<cyberanger> I mean, considering I was thinking Cleveland out of habit
<cyberanger> unfortunately still about 8 hours, but far enough in advance to do something
<Unit193> At this address: Cosmetic Surgery Recovery Suites ?
<Unit193> 400 North High Street
<cyberanger> http://www.ohiolinux.org/hotel
<cyberanger> that address
<cyberanger> presuming somebody didn;t mess up
<Unit193> This is what I got http://maps.google.com/maps?q=88+East+Nationwide+Boulevard,+Columbus,+OH&hl=en&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=43.983628,93.076172&z=16
<cyberanger> yeah, same here, after looking
<cyberanger> so somebody did mess up
<cyberanger> by about 150ft
<cyberanger> minute
<cyberanger> and with their parking, that address might be closer to the lot, I suppose
<Unit193> I was a little confused
<cyberanger> actually, it looks like google messed up
<cyberanger> look at the map, only thing on that side of the street is two hotels, one is the OLF hotel
<Unit193> This is what I want to see http://www.ohiolinux.org/schedule.html
<cyberanger> across the street is two restraunts & a car rental co.
<cyberanger> ah, yeah, this is doable, 20 minutes from the greyhound (I knew this area was a little too fimmilar, had a 2 hour layover last trip, walked to max & erma's there, right across the street, 13 months ago)
<Unit193> Now will we be able to make it...
<cyberanger> no amtrak though, eh, that stinks (old habit, I like a few ways out, I guess it's my inner-spook)
<cyberanger> idk if I can too, but looking into it further, plausable
<Unit193> Let me know as the date gets near
<Unit193> Holy crap, it's 5:30
<Unit193> 20
<cyberanger> yep, 0530 EDT
<cyberanger> that's why I took the trash out when I did, the truck usually is around now
<Unit193> I should get some sleep around now...
<cyberanger> should, maybe, question is, will you? ;-)
<Unit193> !sleep returns "I've heard rumors about this "sleep" you  speak of..." in my bot
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> for once I found a time when amtrak is better & cheaper than greyhound, and chicago's two airports don't even beat it (hard to do considering how cheap the fares are to chicago, I guess everyone is buying one way out)
<cyberanger> Chicago IL to Erie PA
<cyberanger> and they changed the time, it's not getting in so bloddly early anymore
<cyberanger> (the problem with not affording any trip, big or small, for me is It feels like a sane guy in restraints at an aslyum, I love to travel)
<Unit193> That's good, no sane person likes the morning, except to stay up and greet it (Or do I have that backwards?)
<cyberanger> hard to say, I'm a night owl that has never worked nights (I've done some 72 hour non-stops, that was a bugger)
<Unit193> Да, я думаю, что я собираюсь спать
<Unit193> Er... I think I'm going to sleep now
<cyberanger> Unit193: enjoy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-07-24
 * wrst notes its very busy here today
<Unit193> Aye, that it is
<wrst> hey Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy wrst
<wrst> Unit193: i still have 4:44 this morning in my chat winder, weird :)
<cyberanger> wrst: not too weird, that was an hour later for those chatting
<cyberanger> 5:44
<cyberanger> and that was a very busy 5 hours and 44 minutes
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> ha ha how are you doing cyberanger?
<cyberanger> tired
<wrst> same here cyberanger
<Unit193> We had BBQ sandwiches at the wedding, quite good
<wrst> cool Unit193, who got married?
<Unit193> A couple that have been dating since highschool. 6 Years
<wrst> cool Unit193
<wrst> you guys seen this? http://www.spi.dod.mil/lipose.htm
<Unit193> Quite, that's a long time!
<cyberanger> Unit193: and since you didn't mention the lake, I guess my guess was right
<wrst> yes my wife and I dated a little over a year
<Unit193> cyberanger: Your guess... I kinda forgot that that was tomorrow
<cyberanger> Unit193: oh, lol
<cyberanger> then my guess for what excited you today was right
<cyberanger> tommorow I suppose it'll be lake erie
<cyberanger> cedar point too? or some other fun place?
<Unit193> That would be nice, but no. We do get food however
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, and ironically, a flawed project
<wrst> cyberanger:  how so just sorta scanned it
<cyberanger> the project itself is pretty sound, but they don't plan to continuously maintain it, and it's public
<cyberanger> it's on removable media
<wrst> just tried it out interesting , super quick on boot and what not in virtual box
<cyberanger> the kind of media the DoD has made clear it doesn't want, due to potential for information leaving a secure area
<cyberanger> and the real kicker, if they don't actively maintain it (and even if they do, people will use older versions) makes them a target for what the Government calls an APT, Advanced Persistant Threat
<cyberanger> (like china, iran, russia, countries with resources, funds to build something for this sole purpose, usually malware has a finacial goal this attack lacks)
<cyberanger> think of a spy, a mole in the massive Military, or equally massive corprate culture the DoD requires, giving out intenionally flawed copies
<cyberanger> and the only clue is somebody you trust at work handed you "his copy" of that disc cause yours is "lost"
<wrst> cyberanger: too much deep thinking for me :)
<wrst> but its a quick little live cd atleast
<wrst> and I'm about to pass out see you guys tomorow, have a good night
<Unit193> Adios!
<Unit193> Is it sad that I'm happy I can do this when people say "It's all Greek to me!"
<Unit193> Όχι, αυτή είναι η ελληνική
<chris4585> think I will finally go back to arch for a while
<cyberanger> wrst: it's good, but for it's purpose with the DoD, that disk is a double edged sword
<cyberanger> the DoD has tried to get people to keep a rig secure, by disallowing any external media
<cyberanger> and now they have done a 180 in a day
<cyberanger> deep thinking, well, hence the term advanced persistant threat
<cyberanger> and I like thinking equally deep
<cyberanger> wrst: maybe it's a sign they've learned an internal threat is equally dangerous, focused on permissions on a network, and migitating risks, with things like this
<cyberanger> since they'll never win
<chris4585> I don't know why but freenode is so impossible to just connect to the past few months
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-15
<Juzzy> [>....................]  recovery =  0.0% (837248/1930426560) finish=652.9min speed=49249K/sec
<Juzzy> :(
<Juzzy> smalls like 11 hours
<Juzzy> smells too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-16
<Omnifrog> hahahaha   anti-vaccination activist Jenny McCarthy is going to replace Elizabeth Hasselbeck as The View's newest panelist    http://www.metafilter.com/130011/Vaccines-How-Do-They-Work
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> wrst you here
<wrst> yep linuxman410
<linuxman410> hey how r u
<wrst> good how are you?
<linuxman410> ok i got remarried after i lost everything
<wrst> congrats linuxman410
<linuxman410> thanks
<linuxman410> my friend gave me a dell laptop dualcore
<wrst> nice
<linuxman410> yeah i needed it better than the netbook
<wrst> yes very much so
<linuxman410> it has a dvd burner in it too
<wrst> i actually took my dvd burner out of my laptop and added a hard drive
<linuxman410> wow you still run ubuntu
<wrst> linuxman410: no I haven't in a while actually
<linuxman410> what you run now
<wrst> I run arch on desktops and debian on servers
<linuxman410> you like arch you every tried archbang
<wrst> no I haven't, I would stay away from the derivitaves as you really can't get much help from the arch community
<linuxman410> oh ok
<wrst> plus it really defeats the purpose of arch
<linuxman410> i have tried trisquel with the libre kernel
<wrst> trisquel is actually pretty good, and you can add ubuntu repos if you need things like flash etc
<wrst> the desktop is really nice
<linuxman410> yeah  i  like it and gnewsense
<wrst> I have never tried gnewsense
<linuxman410> i downloaded it i am on satelite internet
<wrst> ahh capped?
<linuxman410> yeah 10 gigs a month
<linuxman410> sorry 20gigs a month
<wrst> ouch
<wrst> that's  a pretty tight cap
<linuxman410> i have never run out on net all the time
<wrst> I have gone through that in a few days
<wrst> we do lots of netflix
<linuxman410> all i could get those women ruined my credit
<wrst> uhg :(
<linuxman410> yeah it cost 68 dollars a month
<wrst> that's not cheap
<linuxman410> nope
<linuxman410> been trying to get me a raspberry pi
<wrst> they make some neat little tinker boxes
<linuxman410> oh yeah
<wrst> I have two at home
<linuxman410> wow i tried to trade my netbook for one
<wrst> don't know if I would trade a netbook for one :)
<linuxman410> not worth it
<linuxman410> top
<wrst> linuxman410: I have never had a netbook however
 * wrst thinks that Omnifrog_ is spinnin' that vinyl
<linuxman410> really i have always had at least one
<wrst> I do always keep a laptop
<DJOmnifrog> o/ o, o/ o, o/
<wrst> ha h a
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-17
<Omnifrog_> Tim Minchen playlist,  one video  before the content blocked video
<Omnifrog_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0HNu77t354&list=PLA9B50C1A3ED3B6CF
<Omnifrog_> oops
<Omnifrog_> wrong channel
<Omnifrog> but interesting none the less
<Omnifrog> watching a video on youtube that has a content warning requiring you to sign in that is part of a playlist while in full screen mode completely bypasses the login requirement
<Omnifrog> I just discovered this
<Unit193> You can also use embed code.
<Omnifrog> I wonder what else gets overlooked in full screen mode
<linuxman410> hi wrst
<wrst> howdy linuxman410
<linuxman410> how r u
<wrst> doing well linuxman410, and you?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-18
<M1k3_v1pt0> cyberanger exodus_ms told me to contact you. working on setting up Raspberry Pi/ham radio project - one step at a time
<wrst> howdy M1k3_v1pt0
<M1k3_v1pt0> won't pester you with questions, most of the instructions I've found online. so far I have Xastir (APRS) running a node at the house and I've built a second for field use
<cyberanger> hrm, didn't stick around long, just got off work
<cyberanger> oh well, I'll be giving him a shout
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-20
<pirate> hollar@tennesee
<pirate> tennessee
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> hello pirate
<Unit193> Howdy.
<pirate> :P
<pirate> I was searchin freenode for TN channels hahaha
<Omnifrog> some of the trees down in the woods from the storm the other night http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d-yibWb0Wk
<pirate> So, no one chat much here EH.
<Omnifrog> I chat all the time!
<pirate> O shit
<Unit193> Not the most active channel on Freenode, but not deada.
<pirate> Thats good then
<pirate> I favorited it, so I shall appear sometimes perhaps
<pirate> Knoxville here ;)
<Omnifrog> Chattanooga here
<pirate> nice!
<pirate> swedeedd
<Omnifrog> here are some pics of more downed trees I visited today            http://imgur.com/a/LevgQ
<wrst> too hot to be dealing with that Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> the compressor on the heat pump went out today so staying indoors won't be great either
<pirate> Is this your job, omni?
<pirate> Dealing with these trees
<wrst> Omnifrog: that blows
<pirate> Way too hot :/
<pirate> where you at wrst
<pirate> =]
<Omnifrog> no, not a job unfortunately
<wrst> cookeville
<Omnifrog> I don't get payed to take care of the property
<pirate> Noice noice
<pirate> :[ Awe booooo even worse then!!
<pirate> I live in apts, no land to take care of ;)
<Omnifrog> that sounds good right about now
<pirate> Lol yeah it is nice for teh lazy.
<pirate> HELLO TENNESSEE.
<pirate> How goes it on this fine afternoon
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-07-21
<pirate> =/
<pirate> Yall wack.
<pirate> Helllo Omni
<wrst> howdy pirate
<pirate> And wrst! How goes it
<DJOmnifrog> hihi!
<wrst> it goes well how about you pirate and Omnifrog_ ?
<wrst> err DJOmnifrog
<pirate> perty goood
<pirate> Catching up on my girly drama tv show
<DJOmnifrog> sorry I'm not paying very good attention to chat guys
<DJOmnifrog> I'm on the air right now
<DJOmnifrog> http://www.kingdomofloathing.com/radio.php
<pirate> Hehe it ok
<pirate> I am not good either
<pirate> How was the DJing, sir
* wrst changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-tn the Tennessee Ubuntu Loco team | Ubuntu Forums attacked usernames and passwords stolen: http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html  | Visit our website http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/ | TN Loco forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=259 | Team wiki: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team
<wrst> Unit193: did you see this? http://2buntu.com/1367/ubuntu-forums-has-been-hacked/
<Unit193> Not that exact one, but other places on the 'net, yep.
<wrst> ok i had not seen the pic of the hacked site
<wrst> actually never heard of 2buntu.com before
<Unit193> Ah, I saw the website, nice background music too! :P
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html - http://i.imgur.com/15u3X7V.png - http://pastebin.com/7JXk5s1F   I have, but only in passing.
<wrst> omgubuntu nor webupd8 either have any news of it
<Unit193> Really?  Wow.  Phoronix does, but hasn't hit RSS yet so I haven't seen it.
<wrst> my question is how did they get root on the server?
<luckyuser> whats up
<wrst> hello luckyuser
<wrst> not much how are you doing?
<Unit193> wrst: As I said, "access was gained through a compromised account, and a flaw in VB4"
<pirate> I rooted my samsung s4 but im too retarded to do anything else
<pirate> after that ahahha
<luckyuser> its me wrst linuxman410 testing semplice
<wrst> Unit193: ahh ok I did not piece all of that together!
<wrst> Unit193: sometimes I have to decode your riddles
<wrst> pirate: one word... cyanogenmod
<wrst> luckyuser: what is semplice?
<pirate> Yeah, I was looking for it but
<Unit193> Seemed pretty basic to me...
<pirate> i was afraid id download wrong one ROFL
<pirate> who makes i
<pirate> it*
<pirate> Imma DL it now
<wrst> pirate: its an opensource project
<pirate> I was lookin at that one earlier
<wrst> Unit193: cyanogenmod?
<luckyuser> it is based on unstable debian
<pirate> theres 8279348 when i search on google play
<pirate> which one out of 54 do i download
<Unit193> wrst: Nah, my cryptic messages.
<wrst> pirate: no cyanogenmod is a replacement for the phones os
<pirate> yeah, like i said
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 well I was rocking a rowdy 2 year old at the time that probably contributed
<pirate> I ROOTED IT, AND I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ELSE
<pirate> ill have to research & learn later
<pirate> so whatever youre talking about, makes 0 sense, get it?
<pirate>  :P
<wrst> pirate: you don't know until you try... or until you brick it
<pirate> Pretty sure its 2013 and the internet exists, Think il b ok
<pirate> ;P
<wrst> pirate: do a little reading at the cyanogenmod.org replaces touchwhiz with beautiful android with some nice extra features
<pirate> replaces touchwhiz with beautiful android with some nice extra features
<pirate> 0 sense
<pirate> nada
<pirate> nothing
<pirate> <pirate> ill have to research & learn later
<pirate> Just never cared about having a badass phone til this one
<wrst> s4 has some impressive hardware
<wrst> i have a s3
<wrst> oh Unit193 cyanogenmod is about to start using selinux I found that to be interesting
<wrst> don't know if its good or not
<Unit193> Huh.
<wrst> Unit193: they are going to start using selinux on cyanogenmod aka on my phone
 * wrst wonders who is speaking in riddles now Unit193??
<Unit193> (There was no question mark, thought it was an odd choice.)
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> yes I agree I think selinux is an aggervating piece of junk
<wrst> you can't turn around in fedora without some alarm going off
<pirate> HAHAHAH
<pirate> this weird bitch on another server thinks im a canadian guy
<pirate> ?
<pirate> ROFL<
<pirate> god people on the internet are such mental fucks
<pirate> WAT UP
<pirate> TENNESSEEE
<pir8> WHERE U FROM FOOL
<pir8> IM FROM THE 8 6 5555
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-07-18
 * wrst looks around
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-07-13
<Unit193> Hi.
<Juzzy> supo
<Unit193> Oooh, humans alive!  Eating apple sauce, drinking tea, watching Criminal Minds.  You?
<Juzzy> hah
<Juzzy> just got home, lost power and corrupted my mirc.ini yay :/
 * xTEMPLARx looks around
 * xTEMPLARx sneaks back under his blanket
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-07-15
<bwmaker> Shhh.
<wrst> :D
<bwmaker> Someone has to come around and shake this group up a little.
<Unit193> \o   LET'S   o/
<Unit193>  |>  DISCO! <|
<Unit193> < \         / >
<Unit193> Shaken up?
<bwmaker> Whoa.
<Unit193> wrst: See Jurassic World?
<wrst> yes Unit193 the wife dragged me out to watch it
<Unit193> You had to be dragged? :(
<Unit193> How'd you like?
<wrst> I'm not a movie guy but action
<wrst> so action is good
<Unit193> Well, I watched them when I was little, sooo.  It's got a special place. :3
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-07-16
<average_guy> o/ Hey fellow TN'ins.  Still feel compelled to screw wit linux frm time to time....
<wrst> hey average_guy
<bwmaker> I know there's a LUG in Nashville, but does the Ubuntu LOCO team do much anymore?
<wrst> not really bwmaker
<bwmaker> Kinda sad. I've never been to the NLUG meetups, but the topics haven't really been that interesting to me.
<wrst> we are all so spread out over the state makes a the loco difficult
<bwmaker> True
<wrst> and many of us don't use ubuntu as exclusively as we once did either
<Unit193> Xubuntu, Debian, Ubuntu server.  That count?
<wrst> Unit193: yeah I use debian!
<bwmaker> Be careful out there, friends. Hope all is well with you and your loved ones: https://reason.com/blog/2015/07/16/four-marines-killed-in-chattanooga-in-po
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-07-17
<bwmaker> Morning, folks.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-20
<cyberanger> minasota: Okay, I think Turkey is off my list for awhile, if some recent reports are true.
<minasota> cyberanger: source?
<minasota> cyberanger: do you know the mechanics of how this works? https://github.com/lulzlabs/AirChat
<cyberanger> minasota: that's the problem with a coup in a dictatorship, even a failed coup, I can't fact check so easily.
<cyberanger> I have news of TV, Radio and Amateur Radio licenses being revoked, censorship issues before, during and after the coup too
<cyberanger> minasota: reading it fast, yes I do understand the general mechanics of it
<minasota> last week during the coup attempt, there was info coming out that circumvented the alleged block on Internet access
<cyberanger> The blocks weren't uniform, barely even blocks
<minasota> Just curios if that info was sent out using encryption over short wave
<cyberanger> everyone there already knows how to switch DNS servers
<cyberanger> also they didn't shut down the internet (the president used facetime to denounce the coup at first, for example)
<minasota> yes, but there was information suggesting that some people didn't even try to use the Internet and instead went to short wave encryption to send out messages
<minasota> If you're part of a coup attempt I doubt you're concerned about a revoked license...
<minasota> I'm not educated on what rules apply there concerning ham protocol and who regulates it. Just curious about alternatives
<cyberanger> Well, what I know was straight up internet from turkey. I know encrypted radio is possible (we've talked about it before, OTP and acting like a numbers station being the most obvious)
<cyberanger> For the US it's the FCC, no encryption (for some very specific exceptions that you won't see with this tool)
<minasota> What about over there, who regulates it in Turkey, do they have an FCC equivalent?
<cyberanger> Yes (every nation has an equivalent) let me see who that is though
<cyberanger> Radio and Television Supreme Council
<cyberanger> minasota: Ham Radio is fun
<cyberanger> something you might be intrested in getting started with.
<minasota> cyberanger: reading up on it now... A little overwhelming
<cyberanger> Yeah, It's alot
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-21
<minasota> I have to ask myself a few things. Is it necessary? Will I use it as a hobby or as an alternative for communication during a crisis? Will I use it to help during an emergency?
<minasota> Or will I just have a room full of really cool looking stuff I have no idea how to use? lol
<cyberanger> There's likely a ham radio club in your town, actually pretty sure there's two or three in the area.
<minasota> I work with a guy that is involved. We coached STEM together. I'm going to talk to him tomorrow
<cyberanger> That'll be a fun day
<minasota> Ha, this guy's truck is a mobile command center... antennas everywhere. A raspi he's configured to control certain screens inside etc...
<minasota> I'm thinking he might be able to help ;)
<cyberanger> Oh yeah, sounds right
<cyberanger> Been messing with modified wifi and want to test it across Lake Erie sometime soon
<cyberanger> Or Lake Ontario more likely
<minasota> Why a lake?
<cyberanger> Three reasons, helps to have a level area, and those lakes meet that goal easy. lower signal to noise ratio (since nobody lives on the lake, nobody interferring with their own signal)
<minasota> ah
<cyberanger> and third, it crosses an international boundary (not really necessary, but adds a coolness factor to it)
<minasota> proof of concept for what may I ask?
<cyberanger> General knowledge
<cyberanger> But also useful to spread info past a communications blockade
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-22
<minasota> A little old but interesting https://www.axllent.org/docs/view/ssh-geoip/
<cyberanger> minasota: I've just told SSH to bind to localhost and tun0
<cyberanger> And it's SSH key only too, I can get in over my VPN or Tor that way
<Unit193> Does anyone use passwords these days?
<cyberanger> Yes
<cyberanger> They shouldn't, but yes
<minasota> cyberanger: I use key only too over my vpn. I don't understand how binding ssh to localhost and tun0 will block brute-force attempts
<cyberanger> minasota: If your on my VPN brute forcing my ssh login, I have worse issues
<cyberanger> (Hidden service is why localhost, and I'm ssh key only)
<minasota> cyberanger: Maybe I'm off here... But I still don't understand how that blocks brute-force attempts on the server hosting the vpn
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-23
<cyberanger> minasota: Can't brute force an SSH key (well, I suppose you can, if the key is too small)
<cyberanger> Can't brute force the SSL key to get on my VPN to try either
<cyberanger> Tor hidden service they can try again, but again, I'm forcing SSH keys only
<minasota> I'm not talking about the key. The link was talking about how to use host.allow and host.deny to block ip's from country origin
<minasota> Using GeoIP and a small script. I'm sure fail2ban is sufficient (maybe) but I though it wa interesting that host.deny and host.allow had that capability
<minasota> That's all
<cyberanger> Ah Right, I'm saying I can't use that method becuase local addresses pass
<Unit193> ed25519++
<minasota> It says in the link "
<minasota> Note: is an IP address cannot be matched to a country (such as an internal IP address),
<minasota> the connection is accepted too (see the $COUNTRY = "IP Address not found").
<cyberanger> Yeah, and localhost and RFC1918 can't be matched
<Unit193> cyberanger: On one host, I have a hidden tor service pointing to SSH, Just In Case™
<minasota> Ok, I have no idea what you all talking about. I need to read more...
<minasota> Thanks for the info
<wrst> Howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<Omnifrog> how goes it?
<wrst> How are things going?
<Omnifrog> hot and miserable
<Omnifrog> too hot to get out on the tractor
<Omnifrog> this channel got quiet over the years
<Omnifrog> well, quieter
<Omnifrog> right then
<Omnifrog> ttfn
<minasota> cyberanger: I read RFC1918. What did you mean by "Yeah, and localhost and RFC1918 can't be matched"?
<cyberanger> No country to match them to, so they pass, as they should (in my case)
<cyberanger> Basically I banned all countries (from the scripts perspective)
<cyberanger> minasota: ^
<minasota> cyberanger: got it. btw, RFC1918 seems a little... dated
<cyberanger> How so?
<minasota> It was last updated in 1996.
<minasota> Doesn't address ipv6, not from what I saw
<minasota> And, a personal rant. Fail2ban is crap
<minasota> sshguard seems to work better
<cyberanger> It wasn't made to support ipv6, it was made to extend ipv4 long enough to develop and adopt ipv6, 20 years later we're still stuck on that issue
<cyberanger> Old does not mean irrelevant, if anything it's more relevant than ever
<cyberanger> For proof, run ifconfig and compare it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-07-24
<minasota> cyberanger: I wasn't saying old is irrelevant or that it was made for ipv6. Just saying a lot has changed since it was last updated
<minasota> "it was made to extend ipv4 long enough to develop and adopt ipv6" It's clear from reading it they were aware of conservation, just not convinced they had "ipv6" already on their minds
<minasota> back in 1996
<|Ubik|> Yeah, I've done the Tor trick. I have my laptop's Tor set up to only connect out to port 80 and 443 (somehow, I figure this is a bad idea, but it makes it work, or at least start working faster, behind overly-restrictive firewalls like ours at work.)
<|Ubik|> Then a hidden service for SSH. So basically no matter where my laptop is (behind NAT, even), I can still SSH to it elsewhere if I get separated from it (i.e. from my phone.)
<|Ubik|> Orbot's VPN functionality on my phone, and then JuiceSSH connects me up to the hidden service (I can't remember if it'd resolve .onion addresses or not, if not I had to use Orbot and add config directives to map IPs to the onion names...and use IPs in Juice... but in the end it does work.)
<cyberanger> |Ubik|: I had to use mapaddress but that might have been andchat not juicessh
<cyberanger> You don't need to set that normally, it will try and then use those settings and try again
<minasota> cyberanger:
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-07-20
<Omnifrog> HA! I won 2 games od cribbage against "Bill" in a row tonight
<Omnifrog> SUCK IT, Bill
<Unit193> Poor, poor Bill.
<Omnifrog> he's just a bot, ..... but still
<Omnifrog> it was close the second game. I took it by one point
<Omnifrog> also, fuck off rain. I need to bush hog and mow the yard
<Omnifrog> you can stop now
